# RPL for Business Analyst



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently on 457 Visa for the past 4 years in Australia. I am now contemplating of applying for skilled immigration. My case is slightly complex and appreciate anybody with my profile to given guidance.

I am a chartered accountant from India and was in Finance profile for 6 years.Later I moved to IT by switching to SAP. Now, I am working as SAP Functional consultant for the past 6 years.

Now, I want to know when I apply for RPL with ACS, should I choose Systems Analyst or choose Business Analyst for skills assessment. Technically since now I am in IT field for 6 years, i can apply to ACS for skills assessment, but since my academic background is other than IT, I need to file for RPL.

Whether, could anybody throw some light on the examples/format of RPL for Business Analyst. I tried to search web, where there is one site, which said they will sell RPL formats, but I am not sure how reliable they are.

Anybody with my profile and experience of filing RPL, especially like me with a non IT background and who is working with IT field now.

Many Thanks

GRK


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi GRK, 

read the tasks/responsibilities description in group 2611 (ICT Business and Systems Analysts) and pick the job code that fits your work experience more. Both codes are on the SOL, so it does not make much difference. 

If you don't have any _recognized vendor qualifications_ (cf. Summary of Criteria at the bottom), RPL is indeed the way to go in your case. 

RPL applications are very specific and give you an opportunity to _showcase that you have gained a similar level of skill to a bachelor graduate_ through on-the-job training. Looking at the RPL application of somebody else won't help much. You really have to write it yourself and ACS performs plagiarism checks on the submissions to ensure you did not copy from somebody else. One tip: To make sure you have the right "buzz words" in your descriptions I'd recommend to download a bachelor curriculum or maybe an overview of the learning objectives of a vendor qualification in your field. You'll have to demonstrate in-depth knowledge in multiple _key knowledge areas_, so a little research goes a long way. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for the reply. Currently I am working as a SAP Functional Consultant for the past 6 years. Being a functional consultant, I will not be having a programming knowledge, but I will be having the functional knowledge which I use to provide functional solutions to my client. More specifically I am working in the area of Application Support. Application Support means, SAP solution was already implanted at Client's location. Our role is to provide 24X7 support to the client. As part of this profile, I will be fixing the day to day production issues in the space of SAP, and also advising for changes to the current production behaviour, planning, designing, testing and implementing changes, wherever required. This is because the client may come up with a revised requirement to change the behaviour that was already configured.

So in nutshell, my profile is not that normal software professional, who writes the programs. Rather, I am supporting an application that is already implemented.

In addition I had obtained a SAP FICO certification from SAP Germany. But I believe this is not part of external certifications that were recognized by ACS.

Considering my above profile, what I need your guidance is, is it mandatory that I need to fill each and every key areas of knowledge in RPL?

If we refer the guidelines document that is published by ACS with the list of Key Areas of Knowledge, they had specified this sentence;

"The purpose of RPL is to give applicants the opportunity to demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification by addressing as many of the areas referred to in the key areas of knowledge they consider are covered by their acquired knowledge"

So, I would like reconfirm, whether this is sufficient, if I address just those key areas, that are relevant to me and ignore others.

For example here are the key areas of knowledge that were specified;

TR. TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES
TR1.Hardware and Software fundamentals
TR2. Data and information management
TR3.Networking

TB.TECHNOLOGY BUILDING
TB1.Programming
TB2.Human-Computer interaction
TB3 & TB4. System development and acquisition

SM.SERVICE MANANGEMENT
SM1.Service Management
SM2.Security Management

OM.OUTCOMES MANAGEMENT
OM1.Organisational and Management Concepts
OM2.Change Management

Now, my analysis reveals that, I can fill only the below mentioned blocks;

TR1. Hardware and Software fundamentals as part of TECHNOLOGY RESOURCES..... Since I had done basic courses on hardware and software fundamentals both as part of non ICT education and also as part of corporate in house trainings, I can fill this block by quoting all the trainings I had from my current employer

TR2 and TR3, SIMPLY I CANNOT FILL ANYTHING

TB. TECHNOLOGY BUILDING is not applicable to me, as I do not do any programming
I am unsure, my regular activity of enhancements to the current production by way of small enhancements will fit under TB3&TB4, considering that even now, I do not do the programming, but I assess the total end to end system, provide a functional solution, provide the test cases, but the actual programming of my solution is done by other technical colleagues, who knows programming language.
TB2 on data and information management is also not applicable.

Now, out of SM, SM1 Service Management is really the one, which I should cover extensively, as this is what I perform day to day when I provide service management functionality to my client. This topic, I am planning to write at least one to couple of pages

Again SM2 is not applicable to me

Finally, I can fill extensively both OM1 and OM2 of OM extensively.

So in nutshell, I can really fill only

TR1
SM1
OM1
OM2

So, my question is, is it fine If I prepare my RPL around only the above 4 areas? Will this be treated as a negative to my RPL application?

I had approached an Immigration lawyer to assist me to compile RPL application. I got from him a basic format, which looks like nothing but a compilation of what he had done for other clients and he had filled/copied from earlier applications against all key areas of knowledge.

But my argument is that I cannot simply fill all the blocks. I should fill only the blocks that I really worked. Also, the two project reports that I am going to prepare are in and around couple of production support stuff I had done which covers SM and OM.

Am sorry, if my mail is very long. Appreciate, if you can help clarify my queries.

Regards

GRK


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi GRK, 

the Key Areas of Knowledge documents states: 



> None of the areas are mandatory: applicants will be allowed an opportunity to address areas of knowledge they acquired through their experience.


ACS evaluates a large number of occupations and of course as an analyst you have a different skills profile than a programmer or tester, so it's perfectly fine if you don't cover all areas as long as you can demonstrate in-depth skills in others. However, I believe that you are selling yourself a bit short and should definitely be able to cover some aspects of the TB block. Remember that TB includes "requirements specification", "design of test data" etc. If you read through the area in detail, I'm sure you'll find a partial overlap to what you do at work. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Sudha1974 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I should be in a position to fill something under TB block, as I do get involved in performing small changes to the current production and this go through the normal cycle of gathering the business requirements, analysis, testing and implementation etc.,

I will start building my RPL on this basis. Also, they had mentioned that I need to give two project reports and also referral letter. I am working in a big global consulting company. I can get "to whomsoever it may concern" letter from my employer, who will basically confirm on a single page what I request them.

Now apart from this, do we have to file referral letters from my collegues and superiors? If I get a mail from them confirming my role in the two project reports, can I take a print out and submit those referral to ACS. Obviously none of us will be having letter heads to issue. So at per my request, they will drop a mail to me. I will request them for referral and they will reply to me confirming my role in the projects. Whether ACS will it accept such email referrals from collegues and superiors. Please note that as such the main letter from my employer confirming my roles and responsibilities will come directly from my HR in the company letter head, so no prob I am anticipating there

Regards

GRDK


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi GRK, 

you don't need any additional referral letters from colleagues and superiors if you can get an official reference letter from HR. ACS deliberately reduced and streamlined the amount of documentation they require. It makes the process easier for you and the assessor. If you stick to the Document Checklist and the guidelines you will be fine. I'd recommend against submitting additional documents. The assessor will likely ignore them but it will take him/her longer to go through your application. It's better to make sure the things that you submit adhere to the ACS guidelines . 

Cheers,
Monika


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi GRK,

Good to know that you are preparing for Immigration through RPL...

Why would you opt for BA... already the quota is getting filled for this year and you will have to wait for july 2014 until your application gets ready for EOI process....

Instead you could try for the below:

135199 ICT Managers NEC
261399 Software & Applications Programmer NEC 

Atleast that is what I am trying to work towards...


Also, i suggest you do some google and fill up some more Blocks, or as suggested by monika darrling (Darrling...she is, coz she is generous and apt in helping the needy...deligently)....you need to sell your self much more pricey...

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vinay, 

actually, the unit group for ICT Analysts hasn't reached the ceiling yet (965/1380 places taken). The remaining just over 400 invitations are split equally between a) state sponsored and b) family sponsored or skilled independent applicants. They also have a pro-rata policy in place that splits the places equally over the remaining invitation rounds. This means that you will probably need a higher points score (65+) to get an invite. On the other hand, this is good news for people who don't have ACS assessment yet and may be able to get a high points score. If DIBP had left the arrangements as they were the Analyst class would probably have capped already. 

If I had a choice between multiple matching ANZSCO codes I would probably pick unit group 2613 (Programmers) as well because those still have more than 2800 open slots (1916/4800 places filled). So the chances should be slightly better to get in with a points score of 60. 

All the best to you as well, 
Monika


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Monika,

Thanks for correcting!!!!! 

R u still awake...

I feel shy to ask questions for free...but I am very open to offer free advices to others....

however, I break the Ice and ask you these questions.....

I have already given MY IELTS on 12 oct 13....although it was just to get the feel about the Test format...

I may give one more attempt to score good 8.00...

Mmmmmm... I am a Bachelore in Commerce Graduate from India...with total 14 years experience in SAP implementation and support......

My current designation is Service Delivery Manager.

Please confirm should I get the skill assessment through VETassess or ACS.. and also which ICT Code should I Choose give me two or threee choices....

freak199 at gmail


Thanks for your valuable inputs.
Vinay


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Monika,

I can only request you to clarify this only one question...

But if you dont want to help ...thats fine....some one may help....and i will wait...


Any how thanks for answering other people...

thanks
Vinay





freak199 said:


> Hey Monika,
> 
> Thanks for correcting!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vinay, 

as you said, we are all volunteers here and I sometimes miss posts as well . 

You should base your ANZSCO code decision on multiple factors: 
 Your ANZSCO code should - ideally - *match both you education and your work experience*. Your work experience is definitely in ICT, so ACS would be the correct assessing authority. Did you Bachelore in Commerce contain ICT subjects and if yes how many? The ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 7 describe the different ratings that you can get: major/minor/non-ICT. Although ACS generally requires you to have a bachelor with a major in ICT, you can "make up" for that with sufficient work experience. More information: Summary of Criteria and Recognition of Prior Learning
Now, let's talk about your work experience: Read through the ANZSCO code descriptions and decide which *tasks/responsibilities* match your work experience best. Sometimes people are eligible for multiple codes. Try to narrow it down to 2-3, though. 
Next on the check list is whether the job codes are on the *SOL or CSOL*. Occupation codes on the SOL give you the most visa options (including 189), occupation codes on the CSOL require a sponsor (state, territory or employer). 
Finally, check the *occupation ceilings* for all codes under consideration. *ICT occupations in unit group 2611 and 2613 are subject to pro-rata arrangements* because many people applied. This means that you may need a higher points score (65+) to get an invite if you apply for a 189 visa. 

You know your tasks/responsibilities and contents of your bachelor program best, so you are the person most qualified to select the "best" ANZSCO code. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## faizulms (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi GRK,
Im i the same situation as yourself.I'm a SAP logistics expert and currently in the process of preparing RPL doc. It will be of great help if you can help to share any reference RPL doc .Thsi is just for reference purpose only as im well aware that ACS checks for plagiarism. 

Thanks and Regards,
Faizul




Sudha1974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently on 457 Visa for the past 4 years in Australia. I am now contemplating of applying for skilled immigration. My case is slightly complex and appreciate anybody with my profile to given guidance.
> 
> ...


----------



## chaks14 (Jan 5, 2015)

*RPL for 261111*

Hi GRK,

Saw your post while looking for help on RPL. Though it's an old post, through of checking with you how did it go for you.

I'm almost in the similar situation like you but may be little worse off. I've just crossed 40 and now 'am thinking of applying for PR thru 189.
Iwas a Mechanical Engg by education and thereafter moved onto Aeronautical Engg areas by profession and last 7/8 years working in IT as a BA.

I'm a business analyst since last 8/9 years but, I guess I need to complete the RPL in case I go ahead and apply.

Currently I'm on 457 little more than 3 years and working as a BA.

Could you please help on the similar line on how to develop the RPL? Does it require you to develop it across all the CBOK or how did you go about it?

Is it possible for you to guide me through this? My email ID: chayanhere at gmail dot com.

Thanks & Regards
Chaks


----------

